
Time Blocking for Developers: A Guide to Productivity - dorothyat40
https://www.7pace.com/blog/time-blocking-for-developers-how-to-achieve-flow-stop-being-busy-start-being-productive
======
pucknkhaos
The time blocking is so smart. Some of the best entrepreneurs I follow, do
this. Tim Ferriss for example, sees people and does phone calls on Thursdays
ONLY. Ramit Sethi and Noah Kagan, both block off one full day for just reading
articles and catching up on their industry.

And I feel the author when they say that they CAN NOT break away from their
writing when they have a good rhythm going on. I've lost DAYS when I'm in my
rhythm and nothing can pull me out until I'm done.

------
get8bit
This is great advice. It seems like your brand image is just as important as
the innovation itself.

